# Turning main power supply off from the meter



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i feel uncomfortable working with my breaker box while the feeder cable is hot (even when the box is turned off). i was thinking that i could just turn off the main supply from the meter but i could not find a way to do it. attached is a pic of the meter. the house is almost 100 yrs old, so i guess the meter is not the latest model either.

please help. i need to replace some breakers.

thanks,

- a


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

You may not under any circumstances do any work concerning that meter socket. If you ask, the utility company will come out and disconnect it for you..

They may require an electrical inspector come out and call them before they turn it back on.

The reason why working in a main panel is not safe is because the next disconnect is a cut out from the utility that may feed several homes.

If you are not comfortable doing this, then by all means hire it done, by a licencenced professional.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

I once read an article in the utility companys safety sheet about a meter man who was in critical condition from not installing an electrical meter correctly. The meter blasted off the house with enough force to leave glass shards throughtout his body.

If you do not have the proper equiptment and training, do not remove or install an electrical meter.


----------

